# Photoshop CS und Hardware



## kuekken (1. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin begeisterte Photoshop CS - Anwenderin. Möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen gerne ein Notebook zulegen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen welcher Prozessor ( Intel Core 2 Duo oder AMD Turion X2 ) für Photoshop CS günstiger wäre und welche Grafikkarte zu empfehlen ( GeForce Go oder ATI Radeon ? ) Mir geht es da vor allem um die Schnelligkeit, damit ich nicht unnötige Zeit verschenken muss  ! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (1. August 2007)

Hallo kuekken,

beim Prozessor kann ich dir fürs Notebook nicht so viel sagen. Nur das ich begeistert vom Intel Core 2 Duo bin ;>

Grafikkarte spielt keine sehr große Rolle, bin ich der Meinung. Viel wichtiger ist die Menge und Geschwindigkeit vom RAM (Arbeitsspeicher). 

Solange du keine riesigen Panoramen oder Ähnliches erstellst, solltest du mit jedem besseren Notebook keine Probleme haben.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. August 2007)

Auf meinem Laptop (Core Duo 1.83 GHz) läuft die Probeversion von CS3 recht ordentlich - da helfen aber eventuell auch die 2 GB RAM. 
Die Festplatte sollte vielleicht auch nicht die Langsamste sein ... Photoshop lagert da ab und an doch mal gerne aus.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## DJTrancelight (1. August 2007)

Hi,

ja, mit den Intels liegst du im Grafikbereich i.d.R. besser. Grafikkarte ist echt nicht so wichtig. Schau, dass du genügend RAM hast, oder die Möglichkeit besteht diesen nachzurüsten.

Viele Grüße


----------

